# Heavenly (and Cherub) cup warming slots



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I know that traditionally the top of the espresso machine is used for warming cups, but are those slots on top of the Heavenly (and Cherub I assume) purely for that purpose or do they also ventilate the inside of the machine? In other words, if they were completely blocked by cups, or anything else, would there be a problem with overheating?

Thanks in advance,

Steve.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The vents are there to allow heat to escape, but provided you don't completely overload the top of the machine it will be ok, the vents help in the cup warnings process...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the new machines don't have top vents, so theres nothing to block


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I've only got coffee glasses on top of mine at the mo, so I'm looking forward to "decorating" the Heavenly with those Illy cups as soon as they arrive.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Vents are at the back of my machine.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Steve_S_T said:


> I've only got coffee glasses on top of mine at the mo, so I'm looking forward to "decorating" the Heavenly with those Illy cups as soon as they arrive.


Should be with you by the end of the week


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well you are all wrong.......

The purpose of the slots is to allow you to sh1t yourself when you mis-pour water in to the tank and it dribbles through the slots into the machine, in case it suddenly goes sparky-bang inside.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

LOL









i believe the real purpose of the vents was to provide an outlet for the pressure release valve when the machine is warming up. As it lets out a small jet of vapour


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

shrink said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would do the same if I dropped coffee down those holes.... but the jet may be a little bigger.


----------

